# The beginning



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Minus the sloppy wires in the back which I will fix this is the new setup with more to come 
*Onkyo TX SR805
*LG BD610
*DirectTV hd 
*xbox 360
*Decca Tuxedo V record player


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

That silver faced 805 is one sexy beast! You're off to a great start. Speakers? Do yourself a favor, I don't know if you have a particular brand in mind, but don't get bullied by forums on what speakers are good or bad. Get what YOU want.

With the 805, you have a plethora of choices as it is at ease with 4ohms speakers.

cheers


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

yoda13 said:


> That silver faced 805 is one appealing beast! You're off to a great start. Speakers? Do yourself a favor, I don't know if you have a particular brand in mind, but don't get bullied by forums on what speakers are good or bad. Get what YOU want.
> 
> With the 805, you have a plethora of choices as it is at ease with 4ohms speakers.
> 
> ...


----------

